# Back to Zenith: Elite Captain Central Seconds mini review



## flathead59

Hey all,

After almost a year without a Zenith, I've taken the plunge again. Over the last year I've been trying to figure out what I want in a watch. I've bounced from brand to brand, type to type, but I think I am finally getting it broken down. I've found, at least for now :-d , my daily work watch. Day to day I wear a Breitling Aerospace, which has the functions and capabilities that I need/want at work. But, I've been hunting for a "dress" watch. I bought a really nice old Rolex Datejust, but it's just a little too small for easy reading, and the dial (champagne) kind of limits it in my opinion. I'm just not that "dressy" of a dress watch wearer. I wanted a black dial, on a black strap, no bigger than 40mm. To be honest, if I had the money I would have bought a JLC MUT Grande, but I don't. So I went looking for a relatively thin "dress" watch that met my parameters but had a history and backing. Enter the most recent acquisition: Zenith Elite Captain central seconds.

I just took delivery today, and am extremely impressed. At 8.10mm thick, it rides very close to the wrist. Diameter is 40mm, which fits me well. The dial is gloss black, indices are applied silver, date at 6:00. The red end of the second hand lends a nice touch of color. I was able to source a Zenith mat black croco strap and deployment, which I happen to like better than the tang buckle and shiny black strap. 

The display back is very cool, and the 670 movement is amazing to watch. I'm going to have to figure out a way to take pictures of the movement, but it looks so much better in person. 

I've read a lot of the opinions on this forum about the new versus the old, and the reactions to the newer references vary. I've not been associated with the brand long enough to really have developed an affinity for any particular style or features, so I can only go with what I like. I really like this watch. Will that last? Hell if I know. When I first bought the EP HW, I thought that would be last watch I would ever buy. Turned out to be very much not so. The EP HW was/is very cool, but had a couple things that really bugged me. The minute track was so filled with hash marks that I couldn't hardly tell what minute the hand was on. Plus, it turns out that the lack of a hack capability is a deal breaker for me (it makes my OCD flare :-(). This watch has it. So, we'll see what I think in six months. Here are some mediocre pictures (currently trying to figure out the new camera, and I really need a light box of some sort), and I hope the read has been worth your time.

Mark


----------



## GearSlammer

very nice. has a classic, simple, elegant look. 
thin too. i keep reading "thin is in."
congrats.


----------



## LouS

The three hand Captain is really an under-the-radar champ in the current Zenith lineup. The Primero powered models and the UltraThin got all the press in 2010, but this Captain is terrific. I tried a white dial one last year, and everything is right about it - overall size, size of the indices, date window, case. It had all of the versatility that you allude to in your post - part dress, part sport. I haven't paid much attention to the black dial ones, but obviously you have, and I think you've got a great watch.


----------



## Rickr23

Very nice and classy watch. Congratulations, hope you enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## lvt

Congrats, it's a wonderful watch, maybe the thinnest automatic watch around |>


----------



## D N Ravenna

Real nice! Thanks for sharing. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of that beauty!

Wear it in good health,
Dan


----------



## flathead59

lvt said:


> Congrats, it's a wonderful watch, maybe the thinnest automatic watch around |>


Thanks lvt, according to the Zenith website the Ultra Thin is 7.6mm, but it doesn't have a date. But, what's half a milimeter amongst friends?

Mark


----------



## flathead59

Thanks gentlemen for your kind responses. I agree with you Lou, I think they got it right with this one. 

Mark


----------



## v76

That's a really nice Zenith! The more I see that model, the more I seem to want one. Wear it in good health, and congratulations!


----------



## tcla74

Great score! My office mate has that watch and loves it.


----------



## Gombrich

Flippin' lovely that. One of the best looking Zeniths in a long time.

Dave


----------



## Lucian

That is a freakin' gorgeous watch. I've not seen a black version in person, but the watch is so beautiful in your pictures that I am now wondering whether my choice to go with the white dial version should be rethought. I think the Zenith Central Seconds is an absolutely gorgeous watch; a classic design with the right elements and strong attention to detail. The markers are long and extend all the way into the indices, the dial is clear and communicates a quiet simiplicity, the curved saphire glass causes all the hands on the watch to appear bent when looked at from above, and the placement of the date window at six o'clock is just a touch of class above the ordinary. A truly fantastic piece and worth every dollar, and I am uncontrollably jealous of you. Can I ask how you were able to source the deployment and what its accuracy has been so far?


----------



## flathead59

I took off work early today to run some errands, and ended up with some spare time on my hands :-d, so I tried a couple of experiments with a home made light box in combination with the remote shutter button and the macro lense. After a bunch of "what in the world is that"s, I got a few keepers. Lucian, I'll send you a PM on where I got the strap and deployment. This blame thing get's prettier every time I look at it.

Mark


----------



## jwsoule

Fantastic pieces. This is amazing and not known as well in the watch community. You watch i some picture takes on a gold look but i am pretty sure you have it in steel. What a treat. Congratulations on the pick up. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Rickr23

Same here. I thought at first that it was gold, which would make it a must-have for me. Then I re-checked on Zenith's site. A shame that they don't make a gold one with a black dial. I'm pretty sure they would sell quite a bit of those and would place them in a better position to compete with JLC MUTs.


----------



## flathead59

Rickr23 said:


> Same here. I thought at first that it was gold, which would make it a must-have for me. Then I re-checked on Zenith's site. A shame that they don't make a gold one with a black dial. I'm pretty sure they would sell quite a bit of those and would place them in a better position to compete with JLC MUTs.


Rickr, nope, it's steel. I don't have any gold watches, so I don't have any way to compare gold and SS, but I'm guessing that it's either the high polish of the bezel or the white balance setting on my camera that's to blame.

Mark


----------



## lvt

flathead59 said:


> Thanks lvt, according to the Zenith website the Ultra Thin is 7.6mm, but it doesn't have a date. But, what's half a milimeter amongst friends?
> 
> Mark


Found the image of the ultra slim no-date, but I have to say that I prefer yours, without the date it loses 50% of its usability.


----------



## flathead59

lvt said:


> Found the image of the ultra slim no-date, but I have to say that I prefer yours, without the date it loses 50% of its usability.
> 
> I was initially fascinated by the UltraSlim, but in the end three things pushed me to the captain central seconds. 1. Small seconds register at 9:00 looks odd to me, IMHO it would look better at 6:00. 2. Size. The UT is 37mm, the captain is 40. Not all about bigger watches, but I like the readability of the slightly larger dial. 3. Lack of a date, like you said. There are dozens of threads on the various fora debating date/no date, but personally I want a date on my watch. Plus, it's only .5mm thicker than the UT, at least the way I read the tech sheet. It's still pretty thin.
> 
> Mark


----------



## LouS

Mark, according to Zenith, both the UltraThin and the three-hand Captain are 40mm watches. The UltraThin is a more formal piece, though - I suspect that's what might have turned you off given your preferences as stated in your original post. What also struck me when looking at the UT is that the indices are a little small in relation to the face, leaving this seemingly large expanse of unadorned dial. Would that is were a 37mm watch - it might have looked more balanced to my eye. Beautiful though the dial may be, I thought the Captain was the better design.

I really don't know if I care for this polka-dot dial version!:think::-d



lvt said:


>


----------



## flathead59

LouS said:


> Mark, according to Zenith, both the UltraThin and the three-hand Captain are 40mm watches. The UltraThin is a more formal piece, though - I suspect that's what might have turned you off given your preferences as stated in your original post. What also struck me when looking at the UT is that the indices are a little small in relation to the face, leaving this seemingly large expanse of unadorned dial. Would that is were a 37mm watch - it might have looked more balanced to my eye. Beautiful though the dial may be, I thought the Captain was the better design.
> 
> I really don't know if I care for this polka-dot dial version!:think::-d


My bad Lou, I confused the Ultra Thin with the Rerseve De Marche. I was looking at that one also, but they don't make a black dial in the RDM, so that one was out. No, I'm not crazy about the polka dots either :-d.

Mark


----------



## damonbecker

It seems that there are very few watch makers who have the proper length of their hands. Zenith does a great job in matching their hands to their dials.

Damon


----------



## Cybotron

Very nice. I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a Elite Ultra Thin...


----------



## Lucian

flathead59, can I ask about the accuracy of your model so far? What's the time gain/loss?


----------



## flathead59

Lucian said:


> flathead59, can I ask about the accuracy of your model so far? What's the time gain/loss?


So far it's averaging about +15 seconds per seven day week, so just a whisker over 2 seconds gain per day. 5 of those days are spent on the winder, I wear it primarily on the weekend. No special positioning or anything involved. Not too shabby!

Mark


----------



## D N Ravenna

That's quite good Mark. Thanks for sharing!
Dan


----------



## Lucian

Thanks for getting back to me on that. Mine is losing up to five seconds per day, which really bothers me. I generally prefer to have a watch gain rather than lose time. Will ask some advice on the forum to hear what others think I should do.


----------



## flathead59

Lucian said:


> Thanks for getting back to me on that. Mine is losing up to five seconds per day, which really bothers me. I generally prefer to have a watch gain rather than lose time. Will ask some advice on the forum to hear what others think I should do.


Lucian, my first question would be to ask whether or not you are keeping it fully wound. If you are, and the time loss bothers you, you could always have it regulated. The 670 isn't COSC, but if set up properly it will certainly keep time within that standard. It's an individual choice. You'll get points of view from both sides of the issue, but ultimately it comes down to what your decision is. Don't let the issue reduce your enjoyment of the watch though, it really is a magnificent piece.

Mark


----------



## Tictocdoc

Beautiful watch, and great pictures, now you have gotten me interested in dress watches, thanx!!!


----------



## D N Ravenna

Lucian said:


> Thanks for getting back to me on that. Mine is losing up to five seconds per day, which really bothers me. I generally prefer to have a watch gain rather than lose time. Will ask some advice on the forum to hear what others think I should do.


Five second per day is really not bad at all. I would not send my own watch in even if it, like you said, preferred it to gain.

If the loss is consistent from day in and day out, you could have a watch maker regulate it.

Good luck!
Dan


----------



## AZJack




----------



## robbo400

Fantastic review and what a beautiful watch the Captain Central Seconds is - beauty and functionality. I am getting very close to pulling the triggar on the silver dial stainless steel model (although with black rather than brown strap). I've tried it on at an AD and the comfort, presence and legibility seemed just perfect. I really couldn't fault it and the brand history together with what I see as the positive revamping of the range are making it an even easier decision.

I was delighted to see flathead 59's post about gaining 2 seconds per day - very impressive but, like Lucian, I'd be concerned about it losing 5 seconds per day. I have been told that serious dealers will have an electromagnatic timer and be able to give you an almost definite conclusion of daily average gain or loss. I'd never heard of that but I think I'll have it done before I buy. I've also been told that if I do want it regulated after buying, I should make sure I go to an AD or it could invalidate the warranty and also to make sure it is an AD who knows what he is doing. Apparently, there have been stories of shop assistants in some of the larger chains scratching cases/damaging movements when doing what should be a simple regulation.

I was told this by a Girard Perregaux dealer I met socially so am inclined to believe it unless anyone tells me different.

Lucian, I also saw a post on another forum about the Captain Central Secs losing time from new - it may have been from you but, if not, it might be worth you looking. Some were saying that Zenith purposely set watches to lose as they will subsequently gain. Sounded strangeto me and would not be consistent with Flathead 59's experience.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Folks,
Let's remember that a watch that is COSC certified will meet -4 to +6s per day. And that is for the movement, before it is cased, before the dial is added, etc. Also, only 3% of the Swiss Watch Production is COSC certified.

So if your watch is losing close to 5s per day, you really are doing pretty well. Especially if your watch is not COSC certified. 

Just saying,
;-)

Dan


----------



## Lucian

Hi robo400. I don't think the post on the other forum was from me as well. I would however be grateful if you could PM the link to the other forum as I am really quite interested in others' opinions on the performance of the movement. There is surprisingly sparse information about it online. 

Congratulations though on considering the purchase of that model. I'm wearing the watch now and I have to say I find it to be quite simply a magnificent piece due to its clarity, legibility and admirable attention to detail - the dial has the most interesting striations striking out from the center and all the hands are nice and long making reading the time down to the minute and second the easiest of exercises. It is for me my ultimate "dress" or business watch, and I am grateful that, unlike the model with the seconds hand at 9, its look will remain classic for years to come. 

I've owned the watch over a month now and the performance has been interesting. Worn consistently, the watch stubbornly loses up to five seconds per day, despite changes in overnight positioning, which for a movement that thin, is mind-boggling. It's just natural to assume that thin movements would somehow be more suscpectible variations in position. Not so with the elite. Interestingly, the watch appears to stabilize if put on a winder for a few days after a time. So on my wrist, a consistent loss, while on the winder, the watch appears to stop losing time and to maintain a fairly fixed rate. I am still observing for now so I will see eventually whether the watch manages to begin gaining time or to lose time as it gets a little older. I'm not much for the "break in" period theory though.


----------



## jellytots

Ah I think I know where Zenith might've gotten some inspiration for this Elite Captain from:










Except that this is a manual wind with seconds subdial instead of date at the 6 oclock - and measures 36mm instead of 40mm

And dates to almost 40yrs ago 

Very nice modern Elite Captain btw! I'm very smitten with Zenith's design cues in their latest range, I too think they've hit the mark design-aesthetic wise.


----------



## jfv666

Hello, I´m new in the forum, I like this watch too, but I have many doubts between this one and the IWC portofino IW 356502, could you help me to take the right decission ? best wishes from Spain Juan Fernandez Vargas


----------



## tigerpac

Both are very nice watches. I don't believe that particular IWC is an in-house movement while the Zenith absolutely is. 

Still, both are lovely and you would likely enjoy either. Try them both on and see which appeals to you more.


----------



## jfv666

Thank you for your answer, the problem is I can´t have a look on the shops because I´m living in a very small town, the nearest IWC or Zenith retailer is more than 300km away, yors sincerely Juan Fernandez Vargas


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Sorry to have missed your post when it first went online (so to speak) - that's a wonderful watch and in great condition too. What movement does it have?

As for the older post in this thread on hand length, I remember a recent review of the Captain Moonphase Grande Date in "Chronos" where it was stated that when the time is on the hour (i.e. both hands are aligned with hour markers), it is difficult to tell the time. IMO they were to a large extent nitpicking, trying to find reasons to knock off points but they weren't entirely unjustified: the modern shape of the hands with their thicker ends does make it slightly difficult to separate hands form indexes. I suppose this is done by Zenith to avoid being entirely retro but the old ones with their dauphine hands seem that slight bit more elegant.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## jfv666

The IWC is a Portofino reference IW356502, finally I got a cheap one ,a Spanish retailer in Madrid had one ,and very good price 2700 euro, it is not a complicate watch at all but is very nice, best wishes Juan Fernandez Vargas


----------



## hanz079

Nice watch!!! I am indeed interested on the source where you got the strap and deployant.
Wear it in good health!!


----------



## tom_hanx

hanz079 said:


> Nice watch!!! I am indeed interested on the source where you got the strap and deployant.
> Wear it in good health!!


I believe the strap is factory, not OEM. With regard to the deployant - they are available on the bay + some small outlets. Mind you, they are from the previous generation of Zenith (Nataf era), but still look good. For a thin watch like the Elite, perhaps a folding clasp is more appropriate.

Last week I ordered a similar deployant but delivery will take weeks (holidays season). Will post a few pix when I get mine.


----------

